# Scorpions Vs Tarantulas



## PIter (Jun 29, 2004)

After looking at the mainpage of this forum, I noticed that tarantulas have tons more threads and a notable larger group of readers. This leads me to conclude that tarantulas are more popular then scorpions. As a scorpion fan I cant seem to figure out why, I love tarantulas but I can't see why anyone would rather keep a tarantula insted of a scorpion. Why tarantulas insted of scorps?


Btw, posts I've already read are marked as having new post even if there are no new posts. :?


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 29, 2004)

I was also wondering why. I think they are just as much scorp lovers as they are taratula lovers. Most the people on arachnoboards collect "T"s and scorpions. However if they prefer "t"s over scorps, they're in denial.


----------



## PIter (Jun 29, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> I was also wondering why. I think they are just as much scorp lovers as they are taratula lovers. Most the people on arachnoboards collect "T"s and scorpions. However if they prefer "t"s over scorps, they're in denial.


That was harsh ,  but most have gone mainly down one road collecting most of either scorpions or tarantulas.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 29, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> That was harsh ,  but most have gone mainly down one road collecting most of either scorpions or tarantulas.


I beg the differ.

I think most people collect and or want to collect both.

Maybe I'll make a poll later.

~Ben


----------



## Highlander (Jun 29, 2004)

Though I have never kept a tarantula(in fact my emp is my first invert pet)I think they are neat but I think scorps are cooler.


----------



## Wade (Jun 29, 2004)

To answer this question, we have to look at the factors that draw people to these animals in the first place, and then figure out how many species from each group that fit the bill.

Size - The large size of many tarantula and scorpion species is what initially attracts many people to the hobby in the first place. Tarantulas, on average, are bigger. I'm going to be charitable and define 3" as "large". Nearly all of the 90 or so tarantula species that are regularly available to hobbyists exceed 3" in legspan, but how many scorpions exceed that in total length? I can think of only 4 or 5 genera that have scorpions this size. Raise the size to 6" and and there's only a handful of scorpion species that measure up, but still plenty of tarantulas to choose from.

Color- There are tarantulas in literally every color of the rainbow...red, orange, yellow, green, blue, purple...while scorpions tend to come from a more subdued palet of black, yellow, brown and tan. When other colors are present, they tend to be very subdued. Of course, a blacklight can even the score a bit 

Docility - This is probably the least important of the three, but newbies are often most attracted to species they can handle. Again, more tarantulas to choose from, while most scorpions are too small, fiesty, or potentially "hot" to really be good choices for handeling.

The bottom line is there are more tarantulas that are likley to capture the hobbyist's eye than scorpions, subsequently greater popularity. This has it's advantages, however. Scorpion keepers are more apt to be specialists and subsequently I've noticed a pretty high level of knowledge being demonstrated by the average poster on the scorpion forum, because the ratio of newbies to advanced keepers is lower than on the tarantula forum.

On a side note, I'd like to add that some of the most popular scorpions can hold their own against any INDIVIDUAL species of tarantula. For example, I'd be willing to be that the emperor scorpion (easily the most commonly kept scorpion) is nearly, if not more, popular than the Chilean rose tarantula (the most commonly kept tarantula).



Wade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 29, 2004)

Man, scorpion owners are an elite group.  People who prefer T's are just used to being newbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 29, 2004)

T's are very beautiful,  they are totally different in their own special way,  you cant compare scorps and spiders,  i want a tarantula one day, but i dont think i can care for it properly (and dont really want one yet )
when i can say, "wow tarantulas are fascinating" i also scream "I BLOODY LOVE SCORPIONS"


----------



## Brian S (Jun 29, 2004)

Wade I have to agree with what you said. I keep both Ts and scorps but I lean more toward scorps as being my favorite. Both are fascinating in their own way.


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, I admit...  I've been considering getting myself a big T.   but not until I finish getting my scorpion must haves


----------



## PIter (Jun 29, 2004)

How venomous is the most venomous t, inn mg/kg.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 29, 2004)

Not as venoumous as the most venomous scorp


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 29, 2004)

Although T fangs are more physically damaging then a scorp tail?  Or so I've been told


----------



## Wade (Jun 29, 2004)

Not much research has been done on t's venom regarding toxicity, there's no LD 50 chart or anything because there's never been verifiable recorded deaths (just a few dubous stories). Some resarch has been done into using the venom for medical puposes,however.

That's a factor I overlooked, there are quite a few records of people dying from scorpion stings, but virtually none from tarantula bites. Probably makes people feel a little safer with tarantulas.

Wade


----------



## Wade (Jun 29, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Although T fangs are more physically damaging then a scorp tail?  Or so I've been told


I would assume so, since the fangs should be able to penatrate deeper than the stinger. Plus, there's two of 'em.

Wade


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 29, 2004)

also when u have a scorp,  you need to look out for both claws and the sting,  u cant keep them all at bay :O get clawed or stung


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone I've talked to who hasn't had experience with scorpions has assumed that they are all very deadly.  And for some reason, for every person that's seen my emperor.. They've asked if it's had its venom/stinger removed..?  Odd question.

When I was deciding between a scorpion and tarantula.. it was initially the bad assness of the scorpion that won me over   A little research and I was hooked!


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 29, 2004)

Wade said:
			
		

> To answer this question, we have to look at the factors that draw people to these animals in the first place, and then figure out how many species from each group that fit the bill.
> 
> Size - The large size of many tarantula and scorpion species is what initially attracts many people to the hobby in the first place. Tarantulas, on average, are bigger. I'm going to be charitable and define 3" as "large". Nearly all of the 90 or so tarantula species that are regularly available to hobbyists exceed 3" in legspan, but how many scorpions exceed that in total length? I can think of only 4 or 5 genera that have scorpions this size. Raise the size to 6" and and there's only a handful of scorpion species that measure up, but still plenty of tarantulas to choose from.
> 
> ...


Good piont Wade, these are the exact reasons I want to get a "T"

However scorpions can be cool in their own way, ways that "T" probally can't compare. 

Size, I agree most Tarantula's In general are HUGE when most scorpions are not. however, small can be a good thing. It can be less expensive to keep for the owners. Size can also deal with..........

Quantity. Alot of scorpions live in groups, And when alot of them happen to be small, owners can buy more. And it's cooler to see 20-30 scorps in one tank getting along, I believe that alot of "T" can't stand having another T in the cage too(cept of course if its the opposite sex  ) I like seeing pictures of lots of scorps in one terrium getting along. And the living expenses are still the same if you were to get one scorp. And in Carpe scorpio's words, "Scorps are like potato chips, you can't only have one."

Color, It's true T's can come in all colors but scorps can too, like there's all diffrent species of bark scorpions that are all unique and colorful! But due to bark scorpions are smaller species, they're colors can sometimes take a second look to notice. But then again, if a buyer wants a colorful species, for example a G. Oramenal, they're gonna hava to have a pretty big wallet. While bark scorps remian colorful, don't have such a big gap in price change. 

Doctallity, I agree it IS the least important. This really depends on the buyer example a mother buying her son a pet, or a 19 yr old wanting a bad@$$ pet to impress his girlfreind with. I think most scorpion owners are attracted to the more aggresive species.

Expence, don't deny it, most all newbies won't even look at a "T' after seeing the price. Meaning all they see in pet stores are the boring browns. With a reasonable price tag. Then they take a look to the left (or right depending where you live) To the emporer scorpion, a much more interesting pet, plus the same cost as the T.

In conclusion T's are probally a little more popular now but in a few years or so, scorpions will rule the petstores, prices of T's will drop, and I'll get myself a Gooti Ornamental. LOL  

~Ben

P.S. sorry about the spelling I'm in a hurry and don't have time to edit.


----------



## alex (Jun 29, 2004)

Tarantulas are easier to find (in pet shops), in my area.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 29, 2004)

I had a tarantula for two days once, I traded it for a scorpion. I thought it might be interesting to keep one, but the fact that it was always on the glass, didn't appeal to me. Scolopendra gigantea was another story, awsome creatures.


----------



## Highlander (Jun 29, 2004)

So Carpe you don't keep any other inverts?


----------



## alex (Jun 29, 2004)

I think that the reason why people choose T's is that they are so ordinary and easy to get.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 29, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> I think that the reason why people choose T's is that they are so ordinary and easy to get.




Well ya, that's how it is in sweden.  





Another factor to consider.

Baby emp scorps look WAY cuter than baby "T's"


----------



## genious_gr (Jun 29, 2004)

I keep both but I seem to prefer T's <<covers his face>>.

It's not just size, color or docility. What I like most in T's is the way they move and hunt. Scorpions are also great when hunting but when compairing moving like a lightning to stinging, I prefer the speed. Plus T's seem a bit more interesting to watch. They make webs, destroy them, climb glass, throw hair at you...


----------



## Highlander (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe we can bring more people to the dark side(of scorps that is) ;P


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 29, 2004)

genious_gr said:
			
		

> I keep both but I seem to prefer T's <<covers his face>>.
> 
> It's not just size, color or docility. What I like most in T's is the way they move and hunt. Scorpions are also great when hunting but when compairing moving like a lightning to stinging, I prefer the speed. Plus T's seem a bit more interesting to watch. They make webs, destroy them, climb glass, throw hair at you...


Piont taken, but scorps can be interesting when you have more than one in a container. Tarantula's you can do that.


----------



## PIter (Jun 29, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Everyone I've talked to who hasn't had experience with scorpions has assumed that they are all very deadly.  And for some reason, for every person that's seen my emperor.. They've asked if it's had its venom/stinger removed..?  Odd question.


That was what my uncle asked when his son wanted a scorpion


----------



## genious_gr (Jun 29, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Piont taken, but scorps can be interesting when you have more than one in a container. Tarantula's you can do that.


 I do have communal scorps (M.martensii) and they are truly cool but T's can "do" that as well. Many people keep Avicularia and Poecilotheria speciments of the same species together with great success.


----------



## PIter (Jun 29, 2004)

genious_gr said:
			
		

> I do have communal scorps (M.martensii) and they are truly cool but T's can "do" that as well. Many people keep Avicularia and Poecilotheria speciments of the same species together with great success.


We can't seem to bring this one over to the darkside.
He will have to die.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 29, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> We can't seem to bring this one over to the darkside.
> He will have to die.


LOL-We must convert him! or kill him.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 29, 2004)

Highlander said:
			
		

> So Carpe you don't keep any other inverts?


Nope, I'm going to exclusively keep scorpions from now on, they are the perfect creature for me.


----------



## PIter (Jun 29, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm going to exclusively keep scorpions from now on, they are thr perfect creature for me.


I love you Carpe Scorpio.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 29, 2004)

I must say, a reciprocal situation.


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey! -I- love carpe scorpio.


----------



## protheus (Jun 29, 2004)

Personally, I like -- and keep -- some of both.  So far, the list is: 2x p. imperator, 1x g. rosea, 1x p. regalis.  They are such diverse animals that you have to appreciate them each separately.  I do tend to prefer the scorpions, though, even given (or a little bit because of) their jumpiness.  

The P. imperator are great because they're easy to handle scorpions.  G. rosea is a very easy to handle spider, not to mention that mine loves to dig tunnels, which is great fun to watch.  P. regalis is just visually stunning.  I may find other qualities I like about it, but I've had it for a total of three days now. 

My wife has only tarantulas.  Mostly new world species.  I really get along well with the "curly hairs," "painted leg," e. campestratus, and appreciate the a. metalica for its shaggy fur. 

In the future there are only a few animals I see myself wanting to buy.  I'm working on getting some "chacos," which I appreciate for their easy temper and size, along with the cool gold color.  I'd also like a more mildly venomous buthid.  Something that woudn't kill me, but would sting more than it used its claws. 

Chris


----------



## Fausta (Jun 30, 2004)

I had a tarantula for a week I caught in the mohave desert. Turned it loose. I don't like them at all. I have only had scorpions since I was very young and they are the only inverts I keep. Except crickets, of course, but we all have a love/hate relationship with them don't we?
Kelly


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, I hate them and I love to see them get stung.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 30, 2004)

its unwinnable,
some ppl like cats, some dogs, some both   
same with T's and Scorps, although i have a cat and a scorp  :} 

ive seen a wolf spider hunt,  and that was quite fun, but when u see a hungry buthid bumbling along  and wagging its tail,  no chance


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 30, 2004)

My cat watches the crickets with some interest, but when she sees a scorpion moving about, she seems to know that it is no "ordinary bug", her head bobs all over the place.


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jun 30, 2004)

scorpions n tarantulas i can take or leave em but gemme a giant centipede or big solifugid any day and im in bliss. Amblipygids are prety cool too


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 30, 2004)

Stagger-Lee said:
			
		

> scorpions n tarantulas i can take or leave em but gemme a giant centipede or big solifugid any day and im in bliss. Amblipygids are prety cool too


There is a place in California I found, called Vasquez rocks that is lousy with Solifugids, I caught one, man those things are fast!.


----------



## 423 (Jun 30, 2004)

I keep both tarantulas and scorpions and from my experience t's can be pretty mean when they want. My Acanthocurria geniculata is a lunatic. When I was feeding her the other day she ran up the glass of the enclosure (I have a terrarium that opens in the top) and jumped   onto my stomach. Scared the sh*t out of me.
But still, I love scorp's more because of the way their bodies are composed, the bodylanguage, the killing factor and just because they're so darn beautiful.


----------



## Scorpie (Jun 30, 2004)

haha
i wonder about the resopose if you put this in the T section. personaly i have never been in there. t's creep me out anyway


----------



## 423 (Jun 30, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Although T fangs are more physically damaging then a scorp tail?  Or so I've been told


The fangs on my largest Theraphosa blondie are over a centimeter long (half an inch) so I would think they hurt if you get a bite


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 30, 2004)

ow.  Seriously :/


----------



## Brian S (Jun 30, 2004)

*fight to the death*

 Ok, what if in a senerio that an emp scorp or a heterometus sp scorp met a terresterial tarantula of similar size. There was going to be a fight to the death. Who would win?


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=13196&highlight=super+scorp

In that case, an A bicolor wrecked two tarantulas.  Although, that's a sad thread to read. :/


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 30, 2004)

some idiot tryed it on another forum,  apparently the heterometrus won nearly every time,  people like this should be <enter death here>


----------



## Palespider (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow, everyone seems to like Scorpions more than T's? Oh, wait we're in a Scorpion forum. No wonder!   

I personally have owned both, and Scorpions just seemed like they had no personality. And I love the huge appetites that T's have where Scorps pale in comparison. T's seem to have never ending appetites (all except some of the desert species). T's are also more adept to feeding on larger prey. You can easily feed an adult mouse to a T while there's only 1 or 2 species of scorps that would even try to take one down. Not to mention the horrendous stories I've heard of people trying to feed mice to their Emperors only to see the mouse being slowly eaten alive kicking and screaming while they are killed within 10 seconds or so from a T bite. T's are much more humane when feeding live vertebrates. 

And as far as keeping them together, you must not venture out into the tarantulas forum much woijchik89. The are several species of tarantula that have been kept together in a communal set-up. And the strange thing is they seem to prefer to hang out together and stay in the same hides together, even feed together.

T's are just so diverse; you have ones that burrow and prefer to bite to defend themselves. The large South American species that grow to immense proportions and have urticating hairs that they can throw at you. Arboreal species that use speed and agility to catch their prey, and have been shown to catch flying insects out of the air and can glide to the ground  with legs covered in thick setae, with their prey in fang. And there's T's that build huge webs which they use for prey detection like the Usambara and Green Bottle Blue. And one species that will even submerge itself (and supposedly) dive into lakes to catch fish. 
While with scorps you basically have two types; ones that have big pincers and prefer to pinch, and ones that have a thick tail and prefer to tail. ;P

Just my biased opinion of course. 
Jim B.


----------



## PIter (Jun 30, 2004)

Palespider said:
			
		

> Wow, everyone seems to like Scorpions more than T's? Oh, wait we're in a Scorpion forum. No wonder!
> 
> I personally have owned both, and Scorpions just seemed like they had no personality. And I love the huge appetites that T's have where Scorps pale in comparison. T's seem to have never ending appetites (all except some of the desert species). T's are also more adept to feeding on larger prey. You can easily feed an adult mouse to a T while there's only 1 or 2 species of scorps that would even try to take one down. Not to mention the horrendous stories I've heard of people trying to feed mice to their Emperors only to see the mouse being slowly eaten alive kicking and screaming while they are killed within 10 seconds or so from a T bite. T's are much more humane when feeding live vertebrates.
> 
> ...


I will now qoute myself;


			
				PIter said:
			
		

> We can't seem to bring this one over to the darkside.
> He will have to die.


I seem fixatet on killing. Please help me!


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 30, 2004)

I have one emperor scorpion right now and 0 T's.  I really like scorpions because they look like small armored tanks, which makes them look bada$$.  As for T's, they don't seem all that cool to me I don't know why.  I love emperors right now and I'll be getting one from the hadrurus sp. most probably. 


...but i've got to admit, those greenbottle blues are REALLY pretty


----------



## Scorpie (Jun 30, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=13196&highlight=super+scorp
> 
> In that case, an A bicolor wrecked two tarantulas.  Although, that's a sad thread to read. :/


everytime i read that post i loose it, its the funnyest thing ive ever read in my life. that kid is soooo dumb and taraculas thats a classic. im going to have to put that in my sig. but yes it is a sad thread and makes you wonder about the smartness of kids these days


----------



## Brian S (Jun 30, 2004)

Scorpie said:
			
		

> everytime i read that post i loose it, its the funnyest thing ive ever read in my life. that kid is soooo dumb and taraculas thats a classic. im going to have to put that in my sig. but yes it is a sad thread and makes you wonder about the smartness of kids these days


Obviously that poor kids elevator doesn't go to the top floor.


----------



## Odorachnid13 (Jun 30, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> Tarantulas are easier to find (in pet shops), in my area.


I agree, unless you can find a smaller pet shop with someone who is into scorps, the "general population" options seem a lot more varied for T's.Most places, it seems, it's hard to find species other than emperors.


----------



## PIter (Jul 1, 2004)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Obviously that poor kids elevator doesn't go to the top floor.


Instead the "elevators" go double to his hands, that is the most misstakes I've ever seen in one post.


----------



## PIter (Jul 1, 2004)

Besides even though we like scorpions best, who on earth would risk a A bicolor and or two tarantulas??? :?


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 1, 2004)

Looking at one of my larger Ts standing up against the glass of her tank, it struck me how Ts look like angels. That wide expanse of wing-ish legs spread out... 

OTOH, scorpions have a phallic shape to them, with those rising tails and all.

Oh no! I may be collecting the wrong arachnids!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 1, 2004)

Spidergodess, are we the only Alaskans on the boards?


----------



## PIter (Jul 1, 2004)

You are probably collecting the the wrong arachnids. Have you ever seen a emp up againts the glass? It's strait out breathtaking!


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 1, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Spidergodess, are we the only Alaskans on the boards?


Far as I know. Can we take this to mean Tarantula vs Scorpion collectors in Alaska are a 50-50 balance? 

Where are you, BTW?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, the perfect balance, I'm in Anchorage and I'm glad to meet you, I thought I was the only one.


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 1, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Yeah, the perfect balance, I'm in Anchorage and I'm glad to meet you, I thought I was the only one.


Nice to meet you too. Don't you sleep, man? It's the middle of the night!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 1, 2004)

I could ask you the same the same thing, I'm on the 5am to bed, 11am to rise schedule.


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 1, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> I could ask you the same the same thing, I'm on the 5am to bed, 11am to rise schedule.


Must be the Midnight Sun Syndrome. I go to sleep at 7am and get up at 2pm.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, I have to close all the blinds just so my scorpions think it's night. Nice looking spiders on your website.


----------



## genious_gr (Jul 1, 2004)

Isn't Spiff from there too??


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 1, 2004)

I have 7 tarantulas, one H arizonensis, and now 30 C vittatus. I think the reason tarantulas may seem more popular is the fact that they don't have a stinger or claws. That can make or break a decision for someone who has never owned an invert. 

Also many species of tarantula can be handled and are not very skittish, although I do not have as much experience with scorps, and would never attempt to handle one, there may very well be ones that are handleable. As far as I know, tarantulas have been captive bred for decades and all the scorps I have are wild caught, which cleary shows that breeding is not to common or too easy in captivity and may steer people away because they feel it will be more "wild"  . Most places I've contacted get their scorps from wild collectors but a few do breed them. 

I only opted for a scorpion as a pet after 2 years of having tarantulas because I felt I knew enough about arachnid care and considered the scorps more dangerous. I've now come to learn they are even easier to take care of because they rarely leave leftover cricket pieces and tarantulas leave a bolus, and scorps don't climb glass & seem slower than their fanged relatives. I am much more cautious when opening my 2" Trinidad Chevron's cage or my 4" Parahybana's cage than when I am when opening my 6" H arizonensis cage or my communal C vittaus cage with 30 scorps. The chevron is super fast even at 2" and the 4" parahybana darts around her cage sometimes. The arizonensis will usually scurry cowardly back into it's hide or just arch it's tail and rest its palps on the sand to feel what's out there, and the C vittatus seem to care even less about my disruptions and go on about their business as usual.

It also seems tarantulas have been kept as pets for longer and more research has been done on them, but that is not a fact, only from what I've gathered so far. Tarantulas seem to have more species (at least for sale) and are more readily available in the pet trade.

Another thing is fear. Scorpions look a lot more menacing than tarantulas except for maybe some of the large species of birdeater and pokies but even then I usually only see rosehairs and occasional pinktoes in local petsohps, it may be different in other states. I suppose a parent might see the Tarantula as the lesser of 2 evils. Many of us see spiders all the time, so T's are just a varriation, wheras most of us don't see wild scorps except in the movies and on TV, even on nature shows they villafy them. tarantulas even get a bad rap from some nature shows as well although it's getting better. Many people, including me and my son, actually see a cuteness in the tarantulas, some of them seem fuzzy and cat-like the way they prowl and hunt, wheras scorps are visibly more rigid with sharp edges. Human brains subcontiously add all these things up even if we don't realize it, so you may fear something for a reason that's not as apparent. Typically we find things with smooth rounded surfaces or fuzzy to be less threataning. The phrase "I don't know, it just gives me the creeps" I've heard all too often.

I'm sure there are thousands of people who keep scorpions and tarantulas and either don't know about this board, don't care about it, or don't use computers so I 'm definite we don't hear about the majority of pets. Let's not forget that arachinids are illegal in many places especially major cities, so who would want to let on their breaking the law? And if someone doesn't speak english, they wouldn't be using this forum either.

In conclusion to this overly long message  I would like to say that I respect the power and lifestyle of both animals which are truly amazing and think the main thing keeping anyone from having either as a pet is purely out of fear and/or lack of knowledge. Nothing more.


----------

